# Sticky  What size watch is best for me?



## rationaltime

What size watch is best for me?

We noticed the comments posted here that it can be difficult to find
ladies watches of a moderate case size, say less than 36 mm. To help
our readers I related these complaints to Rita Zaltsberg of RightTime
in Littleton, Colorado.

Rita said women often come to her store looking a a watch the same
size as the watch they are wearing. She has them try on the watches.

I tried to copy this just like Rita said it. So, I am calling it a quote.

"Here is my suggestion:
+ Put on the watch.
+ Go to the full length mirror.
+ Take five steps back.
+ Look in the mirror how you like the watch.
+ Try it again with a different size watch." 

Rita Zaltsberg
proprietor, RightTime

Rita said after this process they usually purchase a different size watch
than the one they were wearing. She has the smaller watches, but she
said the most popular turn out to be larger than 36mm. She has an 
attractive collection of watches which she said with a little discounting 
sell for less than $200. Of course, she also sells more expensive watches.

I hope Rita's advice helps with your watch selection.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## KCZ

Trying on various size watches is a good suggestion. However, it doesn't solve the dearth of midsize watches for those of us who genuinely like and feel comfortable with that size.


----------



## Ravenne

36mm is pretty much the maximum I can go. I have tiny little wrists (~5.25"), so once you add on the lugs, anything much bigger than 36mm or 37mm will hang over the sides. I've tried on plenty of larger sizes, and if I could feel comfortable wearing them, I would be thrilled. It would open up my choices dramatically. But it's not to be.


----------



## cowbel

rationaltime said:


> What size watch is best for me?
> 
> We noticed the comments posted here that it can be difficult to find
> ladies watches of a moderate case size, say less than 36 mm. To help
> our readers I related these complaints to Rita Zaltsberg of RightTime
> in Littleton, Colorado.
> 
> Rita said women often come to her store looking a a watch the same
> size as the watch they are wearing. She has them try on the watches.
> 
> I tried to copy this just like Rita said it. So, I am calling it a quote.
> 
> "Here is my suggestion:
> + Put on the watch.
> + Go to the full length mirror.
> + Take five steps back.
> + Look in the mirror how you like the watch.
> + Try it again with a different size watch."
> 
> Rita Zaltsberg
> proprietor, RightTime
> 
> Rita said after this process they usually purchase a different size watch
> than the one they were wearing. She has the smaller watches, but she
> said the most popular turn out to be larger than 36mm. She has an
> attractive collection of watches which she said with a little discounting
> sell for less than $200. Of course, she also sells more expensive watches.
> 
> I hope Rita's advice helps with your watch selection.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


when looking at watches for women ( I am a man) I had to get my head around some aspects that makes Men and Women chose different watches

they are very different watches out there for sure but in my analysis

Women look 
1) the elegance of the watch with the Strap
2) they look for the fit on the whist ( there size maters, some small or last wrist could well go from 20mm to 45mm on a women but most likely the sweet spot is between 30mm and 38mm with 36mm being common nowadays)
3) the Thickness of the case, often looking for slim watches (of even slim aspects visualy) 
4) The watch often need to be easy to use and no need of complication (Battery is good enough as always on time)

During my research in came to work on a watch that i think is suiting this need

please let me know what you think of the new Gavox Stellar

Size is 36mm
thickness is 7,9mm 
Quartz 
Price Low

View attachment 873A2595_3-2.jpg

View attachment 873A6319.jpg


----------

